# My coffee corner



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

My new coffee corner. Good job I can't show you my diminishing bank balance!

The other photo is of my old breville before I purchased the cherb and vario.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish my coffee corner looked that tidy! Looks lovey.


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you.... I do confess to giving it a wipe over before taking the photo.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How could you not use the Fracino Portafilter? Its perfect!

Naked portafilters are so 2011









Very nice setup and very tidy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks great, what machine is that? It looks awesome.


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Jason

It's a Fracino Cherub heat exchange machine. Made in Birmingham UK and purchased from Peter at espresso underground.

http://espressounderground.co.uk/


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm getting better with a bottomless portafilter .. practice and good guidance makes perfect especially for a newbie.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great James, how are you finding it?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Many thanks Jimbo

I love my kit and don't regret a single penny. Also, thanks to members like you my technique is improving.


----------



## NotreCafe (Jul 9, 2012)

Great looking kitchen.


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks... If only my life was that tidy!



NotreCafe said:


> Great looking kitchen.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

James Cox said:


> Thank you.... I do confess to giving it a wipe over before taking the photo.


And arranged the fruit bowl


----------

